# Case Mod #1 - Drakkus Studios PC



## MoonDragon (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok, im starting my case mods... Got a ton of them to do, ill list them here:

Fans:
3x UV Sensitive 80MM Fans w/Cathode Grills = 32CFM a Piece
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?prodID=790

Chrome 120MM Fan = 85CFM
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?prodID=548

Grills:
80MM Chinese Dragon (Chrome)
http://www.xpcgear.com/dragonfangrill.html

2x 80MM Wire (Chrome)
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?prodID=57

120MM Wire (Chrome)
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?prodID=27

2x 120MM Wire Mesh Fan Filter
http://www.ocsystem.com/almesfanfil1.html

Lights:
12" UV Cold Cathode
http://store.yahoo.com/ocsystem/12uvblaccolc.html

10" UV Black Light Modded for PC use
2x 6" UV Black Lights Modded for PC use

Spiral Wrap:
UV Reflective Green 3/4"
UV Reflective Red 1/8"
http://store.yahoo.com/directron/tu189.html

PSU:
UV Sensitive Green (Might just have to go with Clear)
http://www.xpcgear.com/greenpsumod.html

Control:
Matrix Orbital LCD Monitor
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?ProdID=785

4 Switch Bay Bus
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?prodID=725

Window:
12" x 12" Window w/Translucent Molding
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?ProdID=465

Dragon Etched Applique
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?ProdID=733

-= CASE MISC =-

Fan Controller:
Sunbeam Smart Fan Controller
http://store.yahoo.com/directron/pyramidfc.html

Case Badge:
Aluminum Dragon Case Badge (MK Dragon)
http://store.yahoo.com/directron/bgmkdragon.html

Handles:
2x Nickle Plated
http://umaxpc.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/36/products_id/90

Casters:
4x Rolling Caster 
Found in local Wal-Mart for about 1.50 each

Paint Job:
Case is going to be painted in DupliColor Mirage® - Purple/Green or Gold/Magenta, trying to decided which.
http://www.duplicolor.com/gallery/mirage_gallery.html

Chassis is going to be painted with DupliColor Chrome
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/gold-chrome.html

I have all of these things together, like a GIANT MOD Kit right now. I am going to be doing all of these Mods on my weeks payed vacation from work, which is going to be the 17th - 23rd of August 2003. My friend is taking pics with a Digital Camera, so that I can make a web page tutorial of how and what I did, step by step. So lots of pics coming!!!


----------

